# Are fingerless mitts worth the trouble?



## gramm27 (Oct 22, 2011)

I've run across several lovely patterns for fingerless mitts. I've never worn this type of mitten and was wondering if they keep the hands warm enough with the fingers exposed to the cold. I'm wondering if they are worth the touble?


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I made a few pairs as gifts and they loved them. They liked that they could wear them while driving, which regular gloves they couldn't drive with on.

If you plan on wearing them outside, I would suggest something with the fingers or mittens. There are some great patterns that are fairly simple.


----------



## gramm27 (Oct 22, 2011)

I like simple. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> I made a few pairs as gifts and they loved them. They liked that they could wear them while driving, which regular gloves they couldn't drive with on.
> 
> If you plan on wearing them outside, I would suggest something with the fingers or mittens. There are some great patterns that are fairly simple.


A lot of people wear them in their work places to help ward off cold offices.


----------



## gramm27 (Oct 22, 2011)

Great idea. I will try a pair for myself. I have also seen patterns for the mittens that have part of the fingers covered and then also a flap that goes over the fingers to close up the mitten. That sort of looks difficult though.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

gramm27 said:


> Great idea. I will try a pair for myself. I have also seen patterns for the mittens that have part of the fingers covered and then also a flap that goes over the fingers to close up the mitten. That sort of looks difficult though.


No, it really isn't. Takes a bit of concentration to pick up the stitches across the back of the hand but once you have that, you just zip right along.


----------



## gramm27 (Oct 22, 2011)

Ok that doesn't sound too bad. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

I am going to make some "glittens" also. That way I can still use my fingers for the phone if necessary, but otherwise keep my hands warm while walking the dogs. But it doesn't snow here.


----------



## user12428 (Mar 20, 2011)

I made some for my daughter and she loves them...also loves wrist/arm warmers. She lives in the Seattle area and they serve two purposes, fashion and warmth.

I have had a request to make some for my son-in-law also.

Lion brand and Knitpicks have some great patterns. The lion brand pattern would be simple and a great place to start.

Hope this link works, if not go to lionbrand and type in knitted gloves in the pattern search....all kinds, all levels of difficulty.

http://cache.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/patternFinder.fcgi?search=1&searchText=knitted%20gloves&craft=0&categoryKey=&subcategory=Any&size=&edition=&cost=Any&yarnClass=&Go.x=1&


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

For me they are useless. If my fingers are freezing then my whole hands are cold. If I can do without coverage on my fingers then I don't need it on the meaty part of my hands, either. 

I think people just like them because they look cool...


----------



## Lorispain (Oct 24, 2011)

I love fingerless gloves because regular gloves get in the way. I'm a tactile person & almost everything I love to do is creative & with my hands.. If i am in the car & my hubby is driving, I am knitting or reading or sewing or playing on my IPod or IPad. This would be hard to do with regular gloves...


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

i wear fingerless all the time in cold weather.and find they keep my hands nice and warm


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

I've crocheted tens of pairs of fingerless gloves for myself and others and everybody loves them. When we lived up North, I wore them through the winter... as others have said, you can do things like drive, knit, crochet, use the cell phone, etc. while wearing them. Good luck!


----------



## KnittingLinda (May 7, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> For me they are useless. If my fingers are freezing then my whole hands are cold. If I can do without coverage on my fingers then I don't need it on the meaty part of my hands, either.
> 
> I think people just like them because they look cool...


Sometimes people wear them over those stretchy gloves that you can buy for $1 or less. That way they can make the fashion statement and keep their fingers warm as well.


----------



## Eleanor1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Winters here can be cold but nothing like places where it snows etc. I love these gloves, they are very practical in jobs where you are outside but need your fingers.


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

Some of you have commented about wearing them in the car. Don't you have heaters in your cars in the US? 

It's the one time I know I will have warm hands, heater on high, aimed right at my fingers, however cold it is outside. 

And yes, I do know that we don't have the loooong cold winters that you do (my sister lives in Ottawa so I do understand what it's like there) but we still have a fair few days with temperatures at minus 5 or 10C.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

My 89 year old mother living in Southern California loves them, my daughters in Colorado and Massachusetts both rave about them so I guess at least from those three I've gotten rave reviews.


----------



## lawnchairlady50 (Feb 25, 2011)

I wear a thin glove under them. our winters are long and cold in the Adirondacks. I like them because they can add extra warnth to a mitten or glove and can add a different look to your winter wardrobe.


----------



## jbagnall (Jun 14, 2011)

they can be very useful and worthwhile to knit. my daughter plays solo cornet in a brass band and you can imagine how cold brass is on a freezing winter night. even if the fingers are not covered her hands stay relatively warm and leave her fingers free to work the valves


----------



## tybeecat (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm making them for everyone on my Christmas list. I think teenagers/young adults will love them because they can text and still have their hands covered. I hope they are a hit. There are tons of free patterns available.


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

I just finished a pair of wrist warmers for my daughter last night, and she loved them so much, she wore them to bed! She gets cold easily.


----------



## JeanA (Jan 27, 2011)

I made several pair for gifts last Christmas for the young women in our family. they love them - EASY TO TEXT. I am presently making a pair for myself. They are really very warm I am told.


----------



## muppet (Mar 24, 2011)

Lovely for turning hymn/prayer book pages in an old, cold, draughty church on a Sunday morn.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Living in South Texas, we don't have a furnace in the house we live in, and yes, it' does get chilly, I love that they keep my hands warm while I do the things I need/want to do that require the dexterity of having my fingers free. I also get cold fairly easily, comes from too playing hockey and just being out in the cold, way too much when growing up and living in Alaska for 33yrs.


----------



## karen27 (May 9, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> For me they are useless. If my fingers are freezing then my whole hands are cold. If I can do without coverage on my fingers then I don't need it on the meaty part of my hands, either.
> 
> I think people just like them because they look cool...


I have knitted them, on the advice that "if the wrists are warm, the hands are warm". Total rubbish! Wrist warmers dont work either. In my experience! Not worth the trouble unless it"s for the "cool" look.


----------



## thisthat (Aug 10, 2011)

my kids requested them last year because when they were trying to use computers outside and their hands were cold. just leaving the end of the fingers exposed helped them. They loved them!!! I used several patterns but the best one was a regular glove pattern. Just shortened the fingers a few rows and didn't sew them over the tips.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

gramm27 said:


> I've run across several lovely patterns for fingerless mitts. I've never worn this type of mitten and was wondering if they keep the hands warm enough with the fingers exposed to the cold. I'm wondering if they are worth the touble?


Well, I go to the trouble of making and wearing them. Sunday I wore my crocodile stitch ones as it was a little cool but not cold out. I was shopping and a lady asked about them and wanted me to make a pair for her daughter for Christmas. We agreed on a price and she provided the yarn. 
I also wear them in the wintertime indoors as I live in a drafty old farmhouse on a nice windy hill so I frequently have very cold hands while crafting or computering. Mostly when playing on the computer as most of my crafting is done near the stove. I have them is all sorts of materials. The ones I wore sunday are a wool, silk and cotton handspun by myself. I have done ones in cotton, all wool, and acrylic. I have several boughten lace ones for wearing in the summer to events. And at least one pair I have covers my elastic wrist band if I do not want anyone to notice that I am wearing it. People ask at times if I sprained it or something. Especially children and I do the nursery at church once a month. So for me they are well worth the bother of making them. I find I wear them out way too fast or get them dirty way to fast as they are kept on and if fingers get too cold I have some that are smaller and descreatly made out of smaller thread rather than big yarn and fit very well inside a pair of mittens to make mittens double warm. In the winter I have to still tie my dog out and it is hard to do that with gloves or mittens on and hands get cold with nothing then warm them up with a mitten over them. That is a siberian husky that gets tied out while we are at work. If tooooo inclement of weather we are either home or he can go to work with me so he is well taken care of, Sleeps in the bath tub most of the time as it makes a nice cool cave.


----------



## vsbanotto (May 7, 2011)

I completely understand the cold fingertips, but I made 12 pair last year for me and my friends to wear when we're working the highschool football games and having to take money, make change and tear tickets. Even the thin gloves really don't work well when handling money. They all loved them and we all look terrific on Friday nights!


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

I have made wrist warmers. Here in Florida it does get cold on some days and they worked great for me when I have to turn heat off (save on electric due to fixed income). They keep even my fingers warm as they come past the knuckles on the hand to the first set of knuckles. I even wore them outside and still my fingers stayed warm.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

laceandbits said:


> Some of you have commented about wearing them in the car. Don't you have heaters in your cars in the US?
> 
> It's the one time I know I will have warm hands, heater on high, aimed right at my fingers, however cold it is outside.
> 
> And yes, I do know that we don't have the loooong cold winters that you do (my sister lives in Ottawa so I do understand what it's like there) but we still have a fair few days with temperatures at minus 5 or 10C.


wellllll, it takes a while for the car to warm up! and the stearing wheel is COLD. I usually wear my mittens all the way to town and hands are still cold. Have to warm them up on myself a lot.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I've made a couple of pair of the fingerless mitts and also a pair of mittens....they always look so HUGE!!...nothing like the ones I see at the store. What am I doing wrong?...maybe the yarn I use?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

laceandbits said:


> Some of you have commented about wearing them in the car. Don't you have heaters in your cars in the US?
> .


Yes, we do. But on shorter runs, the car doesn't have a chance to warm up before you get there. And, leaving the heater (or the a/c) off gives you a little better gas mileage. A lot of us are on smaller incomes and need to do everything we can to save a few pennies.


----------



## katieee (May 16, 2011)

Of course we have heaters in our cars....lol But sometimes people like different looks on their hands especially younger folks....


----------



## JaneyW (Feb 24, 2011)

The very first pair of fingerless mitts I made were for my flute teacher. In the winter the orchestra hall or church is COLD, and in the summer, most places are overly air conditioned. So she was always cold. She loves them, and I've made her several more pairs. And everyone in the orchestra who's seen them wants some! I did make one pair for a viola player. And I love them myself, especially for driving.


----------



## Hilda (Apr 23, 2011)

The new name for the fingerless gloves is "Texting gloves". Can't text with mittens or regular gloves. Some are making gloves with little openings in each finger so finger tip can be exposed for texting.


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

I used to love DKNY partially fingerless mittens especially when travelling because they kept my hands from being beat up--they are also great for keeping your hands protected from the sun--when made in lighter yarns.


----------



## wtchgrl (Sep 19, 2011)

I love my fingerless gloves for all the reasons mentioned above. But I also have cranky joints and they keep my wrists warm and flexible while still giving me the ability to use my fingers.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Another advantage that no one has mentioned - I have knit very simple ones without fingers (you just knit in the round, starting with ribbing and then changing to stockinette stitch at the smallest part of the wrist until you get to the base of the thumb, then you go back and forth so you're knitting straight for about 2" or so and then join again to knit in the round for another 1", ending with ribbing). I knit them in fairly fine yarn and they can be worn under regular gloves or mittens, which avoids the cold skin when your sleeves and your gloves don't quite meet. They've been very popular gifts to hunters and people who work outdoors. 
Jan


----------



## wtchgrl (Sep 19, 2011)

Hilda said:


> The new name for the fingerless gloves is "Texting gloves". Can't text with mittens or regular gloves. Some are making gloves with little openings in each finger so finger tip can be exposed for texting.


Women used to wear them before central heating when they needed to keep their fingers free for needlework, but also needed to keep warm. Also they kept one's hands and arms warm when wearing ball gowns with shorter sleeves.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

evesch said:


> gramm27 said:
> 
> 
> > If tooooo inclement of weather we are either home or he can go to work with me so he is well taken care of, Sleeps in the bath tub most of the time as it makes a nice cool cave.
> ...


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

evesch said:


> laceandbits said:
> 
> 
> > Some of you have commented about wearing them in the car. Don't you have heaters in your cars in the US?
> ...


Well said and just what I was thinking.... :thumbup:


----------



## Towanda (Apr 17, 2011)

I have made many, many pairs of fingerless gloves because I have had so many requests, but the one thing I changed about every pattern was to build a space for elastic at the top. After finally having enough time to make a pair for myself, I found that they simply wouldn't stay up. So know everyone really, really likes them because they are much more wearable.


----------



## lindakaren (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm making flip top mittens because they make more sense to me. I downloaded the pattern from allfreeknitting.com


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

They are wonderful and everyone I have given them to is wearing them.
In fact when I knit them, I have the distance from the top to the thumb shorter than at the cuff end. That way you can turn
the mitten around and wear it so that the longer part covers the fingers totally.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Love the quote about protection from the Sun. Will follow your
advise. I do not like freckles on the hands. Thank you.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

They aren't as hard as they look. I have done two in a Fair Isle pattern which I just love. Five different colours of yarn to play with. An easy pattern to follow and do in a variegated yarn however is: Fingerless Gloves by Onix Terevinto. I unfortunately don't have the link.


gramm27 said:


> I like simple. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

they are a lot of trouble, but I found that I could cut the fingers off (at the 1st knuckle) on those cheapie stretch gloves and get the same effect.


----------



## c2cAROL (Jul 31, 2011)

Fingerless gloves are one of the things I learned to knit first, they are simple easy,and every one Loved them.I made 12 pairs so far.My daughter has an Organic soap company,she wears them when she does out side markets,older peolpe in nursing homes love them,inside computer wokers,there is a list a mile long on who wears them, give them a try, you will like em.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Fingerless gloves are the hottest thing around here. Adults and children love them because they can use their Ipods, phones and computer games in the car and their hands stay warm. Patricia


----------



## Karicter (May 26, 2011)

I wear (and sell) fingerless gloves or wristlets. They are wonderful for working on my computer or knitting or doing most anything. Even if my fingers are cold, when the palms of my hands are covered they keep me warm. I have been making them to sell by knitting them on my knitting as a flat piece and then putting the beginning piece back up on the needles and binding off... they look great, and I can sell them for only $15 since it doesn't take too long to make. :-D


----------



## Karicter (May 26, 2011)

Oh YES!!! I have worn mine to bed also. It gets very cold here (snow) and we only have a wood stove for heat... so nights can be very cold. 


AvonelleRed said:


> I just finished a pair of wrist warmers for my daughter last night, and she loved them so much, she wore them to bed! She gets cold easily.


----------



## bboyc (Feb 6, 2011)

I have not finished any that I have started yet, but I have been told by those who have finished them and have worn them in cold weather that, if they were made with wool or alpaca, or another warm wool blend, that they were warm enough except for extremely cold weather.
They are also good for practicing new stitches, since you do not have to take the time for, I think, making the complicated fingers for gloves. I recently went to a class on using ICords for a pattern for fingerless gloves and look forward to using this valuable technique for practicing before I try this new for me edging on a sweater.
Barb


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I have been making them for my coworkers to wear around the office. They're great for overactive AC!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I record 'Knitty Gritty' every week and the show I watched this morning they were making fingerless gloves.. I kept it because it showed in detail how to handle the thumb gusset and fingers... if you have a way of recording a show or a dvr it is a great show to watch.. problem is in my area its on at 3:30am so I have to record it...its on DIYnetwork or HGTV I'm not sure since they are both sister channels.. but look for it.. lots of great ideas..


----------



## Gemfire (Jul 18, 2011)

I just finished my second pair, and I really like them. They are great to wear while working on the computer. I'm going to make several more pairs for Christmas gifts


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I am currently working on fingerless gloves for Christmas gifts. I also made a pair for myself last winter.


----------



## kurichan (Jan 21, 2011)

Wrist warmers (fingerless gloves) are easy to knit up and everyone loves them. They are great for using the computer, texting, knitting, driving, etc. My teenage son actually ASKED me to make a pair for him to wear when he's playing games on the computer. Sometimes the heat doesn't need to be on but your hands get cold so it's a perfect solution. You can make them in just about any yarn to please everybody. I just made a few pair to add to my hat and scarf stash for the teen homeless center here.


----------



## nurse1616 (Sep 25, 2011)

thanks for the link. I down loaded a couple pf patterns that i will try.


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

I am knitting some for my daughters for Christmas. Since they all have blackberry phones, I think it would make it a lot easier to use the phones.


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

Fingerless gloves are this year's project for Christmas gifts. I made a pair for myself, just experimenting with a stitch pattern I found in an old knitting pattern book I inherited from my Mom. Took a bit of fiddling (and a peek at a fingerless glove pattern) to get the thumb opening right, but they were really easy. I like them for wearing in my drafty living room! It doesn't snow here, but it does get plenty cold in the winter and I'm tired of trying to knit while keeping my fingers under a blanket. Also, I'll want them for walking the dog. I'm making them with a long piece that covers most of the fingers & that can be turned down if you want more of your hand exposed for leash holding or "clean-up". My hands get overheated quickly in regular gloves & mittens and I get frustrated if I don't have the same dexterity as I do with my bare hands.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

gramm27 said:


> I've run across several lovely patterns for fingerless mitts. I've never worn this type of mitten and was wondering if they keep the hands warm enough with the fingers exposed to the cold. I'm wondering if they are worth the touble?


I wear mine in the house - in fact, I'm wearing them right now as I type. My sister used to wear those thin "one size fits all" dollar gloves when she worked in an office - it was often kept cool, and her fingers suffered... fingerless gloves would have been better for her, had she had some (she's now retired).

I find the extra warmth on the hand to be healing for my soon to become arthritic hands. And especially right now - recovering from a broken hand - I find the warmth quite soothing.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm in the process of making some of the flip-top/convertible mittens for all of my grown kids & their spouses...oh, and friends, etc, etc, etc!! Once you master the thumb gusset, they're really easy to knit! Oh, I use the Magic Loop method, and have found this approach very easy and useful. Ravelry.com has a lot of good patterns. Happy Knitting!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I wondered this myself. I don't see them being very useful in WI unless you are wearing them in the house for warming tired cold hands. Often times even regular glove and mittens aren't enough.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Kathie said:


> I wondered this myself. I don't see them being very useful in WI unless you are wearing them in the house for warming tired cold hands. Often times even regular glove and mittens aren't enough.


I live in Texas, and we wear them a whole lot...but then a Texas winter may be more like a cool spell to those of you who get snow and true winter weather. (I lived in Mn for 7 yrs...now that's true winter!) In searching for convertible mitten patterns, it seems that a lot of people enjoy having the choice, so really like the flip-top versions.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

I am almost finished with a pair from knitty.com called Fetching and my daughter loves them. Have to start another pair for my other daughter. Even the cables were super easy


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

Quick, easy, fun and practical. I especially love that I can easily change the basic pattern to make each pair completely different from the last.


----------



## 123wendy (Jan 24, 2011)

I have psoirisis(spelling not my best suit) on my hands and the fingerless gloves help protect them.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> gramm27 said:
> 
> 
> > Great idea. I will try a pair for myself. I have also seen patterns for the mittens that have part of the fingers covered and then also a flap that goes over the fingers to close up the mitten. That sort of looks difficult though.
> ...


quick tip to make picking up the stitches on the back easier......on the back of the mitten where you want the flap to attach (I usually do 2 rows below the ribbing for the fingers) purl 20 stitches. This will give you 20 "bumps" across the back of the mitt that you can now use to pick up 20 stitches in later after you complete the fingerless part. This leads to a seamless flap that attaches really easily. So when you make the flap you pick up the 20 stitches and then cast on the number needed to go all the way around (i.e. 20 cast on = 40 stitches) then knit/rib/or other pattern it the round to desired length, do your decreases and finish. you now have an attached flap that fits perfectly!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Eleanor1 said:


> Winters here can be cold but nothing like places where it snows etc. I love these gloves, they are very practical in jobs where you are outside but need your fingers.


I agree. I even keep a pair in the car for the summer when the steering wheel gets to hot to the touch. In the winter it, the wheel, often is too cold. The fingerless gloves give me the mobility I need but protect my hands from burning hot or shocking cold.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

on the back of the mitten where you want the flap to attach (I usually do 2 rows below the ribbing for the fingers) purl 20 stitches. This will give you 20 "bumps" across the back of the mitt that you can now use to pick up 20 stitches in later after you complete the fingerless part. 

Terrific idea! I just finished a pair and had a hard time spacing the picked up stitches - I don't know how many times I had to start over. Thanks!
Jan


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I asked the same question awhile back. I had never heard of
them or seen them until recently. To me gloves were something
you needed for gardening or when the snow flies. The ladies
here explained to me why they are popular and who wears them.
I have since made a few pair and found people who appreciated
them. A friend found work in a bank but she works in a both
for drive in banking. I have made her a couple of pair. She said
they have heat, but only in the foot well area and the windows are opening and closing all of her shift so she loves that she can count out currency and still keep her hands from freezing.
Another relative has a rural postal route and has been using
them.


----------



## mkts03 (Sep 2, 2011)

I make the ribbing at the finger end longer. fold it back for everyday and if it is really cold use the full length


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

I have made 4 prs. ladies and 2 prs. for girls in the last two weeks , they love them .Anita


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

gramm27 said:


> Great idea. I will try a pair for myself. I have also seen patterns for the mittens that have part of the fingers covered and then also a flap that goes over the fingers to close up the mitten. That sort of looks difficult though.


Here is a link to the flip top mitts.
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall02/PATTbroadstreet.html

Sounds pretty easy to me. Just saved it to make some for my DIL and me.


----------



## KiltieLass (May 1, 2011)

Yes -- I love them. I have made them in several colors. They are ideal to show off your rings and fancy manicures, while allowing your fingers to be dexterous, and keep your hands warm. This is one of my favorite patterns: http://blog.orangellous.com/index.php?article=2009_01_31_Vancouver_Fog_Fingerless_Gloves


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

KiltieLass said:


> Yes -- I love them. I have made them in several colors. They are ideal to show off your rings and fancy manicures, while allowing your fingers to be dexterous, and keep your hands warm. This is one of my favorite patterns: http://blog.orangellous.com/index.php?article=2009_01_31_Vancouver_Fog_Fingerless_Gloves


Thank you for the link I may have to knit these to go with the scarfs that I'm doing as Christmas gifts for my three SIL


----------



## craftynan (Mar 24, 2011)

I have not used them for cold weather ,but found an alternate use. I made some in cotton and wore them while traveling in the car. I could still do my knitting ,but the sun did not burn my arms, even though they did sweat a bit.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm pretty much with the fingerless mitts/gloves are worthless camp. I have a real problem with cold hands and colder fingers. I've used mittens, gloves or glove/mitten combos where you have fingers to the first joint in your finger and a mitten part that can fold back and expose your fingers when needed. My fingers get cold in them even when I have the mitten part folded closed over my fingers. Unless mittens are doubled and closely knit, they don't do anythng for my hands. The most useful for me are leather gloves lined with warm stuff. That or mittened/gloved hands in my coat pockets. Walking the dog is a bear and trying to cram the handle part of a leash into my pocket as best as possible so I can keep my hands warm is a challenge. Fingerless mitts are a nice decoration but to keep anything warm, I think they're pretty useless. If anything, I'd wear them under another glove or mitten so I'd have some hand protection when I have to slip off the outer layer to use my fingers. I have one pair of mittens that are only slightly less than useless because the wind goes right through them. I keep them because they were a gift that I appreciated but can't really use them because they just don't offer any warmth.


----------



## Troy (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a friend who has Reynaud's Syndrome and swears by these fingerless "gloves" (I made them to reach her elbow). She's at a computer for most of the day, and they help keep her fingers limber.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

dawilson53 said:


> I made some for my daughter and she loves them...also loves wrist/arm warmers. She lives in the Seattle area and they serve two purposes, fashion and warmth.
> 
> I have had a request to make some for my son-in-law also.
> 
> ...


Wow! I didn't realize Lion had so many patterns for these! Thank you! I love fingerless mitts for the office and at home - I can type, knit, etc. and be warm enough 

I've also heard that they're good for folks with carpal tunnel syndrome and my mom says they make her arthritic hands feel better.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

After reading so many comments saying different things, fingerless gloves seem to fall squarely into the YMMV - your mileage may vary, category. For some people they will be perfect and for others not. I still think they are more of a fashion statement but apparently it is fashion statement that can be useful as well. What more can anyone ask? And, there is always the option of wearing them under a mitten or glove. Women, particuarly, have been wearing fingerless gloves for a long time and they were definitely a fashion statement in the past, but that's as good a reason for wearing them as any. and something we can enjoy.


----------



## Gma8 (Sep 12, 2011)

Four of my grandchildren (yes, even the girls!)shoot trap and skeet and want the fold-over mittens. After reading all the comments, I am digging out the yarn I bought last year for them.


----------



## Elegants by Ellen (May 27, 2011)

I wondered the same thing, had some nice alpaca yarn and made myself a pair,just to see, well.... I love 'em! Wear them driving,can pick up a coin at the toll booth; hanging out clothes with clothespins, can text. Young women working on a office computer where it can be cool also like them. Just my input. LOL


----------



## welderhead (Mar 11, 2011)

We have a woman make them for us and they sell like hotcakes. She makes fingerless gloves. Much warmer. Of course they are made from 100% alpaca, which is all I have to say about that!!


gramm27 said:


> I've run across several lovely patterns for fingerless mitts. I've never worn this type of mitten and was wondering if they keep the hands warm enough with the fingers exposed to the cold. I'm wondering if they are worth the touble?


----------



## welderhead (Mar 11, 2011)

Sounds like you have poor circulation like me. I start wearing gloves in September when the temp gets below 50 degrees. I guess I can blame my blood pressure pills for that. They keep me alive, so what can I do???


MaryE. said:


> I'm pretty much with the fingerless mitts/gloves are worthless camp. I have a real problem with cold hands and colder fingers. I've used mittens, gloves or glove/mitten combos where you have fingers to the first joint in your finger and a mitten part that can fold back and expose your fingers when needed. My fingers get cold in them even when I have the mitten part folded closed over my fingers. Unless mittens are doubled and closely knit, they don't do anythng for my hands. The most useful for me are leather gloves lined with warm stuff. That or mittened/gloved hands in my coat pockets. Walking the dog is a bear and trying to cram the handle part of a leash into my pocket as best as possible so I can keep my hands warm is a challenge. Fingerless mitts are a nice decoration but to keep anything warm, I think they're pretty useless. If anything, I'd wear them under another glove or mitten so I'd have some hand protection when I have to slip off the outer layer to use my fingers. I have one pair of mittens that are only slightly less than useless because the wind goes right through them. I keep them because they were a gift that I appreciated but can't really use them because they just don't offer any warmth.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

just finished


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

I have arthritis and they feel wonderful on my wrists. I like wearing fingerless gloves or wristlets any time, inside or outdoors. My bedroom is toasty warm, but sometimes if my hands aren't under the covers, I can wake up with painful wrists.


----------



## Lassie (Jan 26, 2011)

I was of the "what the heck??" school of thought when I first started noticing so many people wearing them last winter. I made a remark to that effect to my DIL, who set me straight: you can't use your iPhone, iPod, get out your train pass, find change for the newspaper, etc. without taking off your gloves/mittens. Thus, the popularity of the fingerless variety! It actually makes sense, and explains why I've lost so many gloves/mittens over the years. Try taking off one glove, digging in your purse for wallet or train pass while you either hold your glove in your mouth (undignified), or clutch it in the other hand. All while impatient commuters/shoppers wait behind you. Maybe it's a NYC thing? I've just finished one of a pair for my DIL's birthday and considering making a pair for me, too.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Search Knitty.com for the BROADSTREET MITTENS pattern. It is a fingerless glove with an attacedf mitten flap that covers freezing fingers when they aren't needed to text, clip on the dog leash or knit!


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

My grown school teacher daughter and all her friends love them. I can't knit them fast enough...PittyPat


----------



## Larraine11 (Apr 1, 2011)

The fingerless gloves are a real hot item with the young people who never go anywhere without their phone or ipod in their hands. I'm making sets with matching hats for all my grandchildren for Christmas. I showed one set to one of my granddaughters and she thought they were just the coolest thing, so I think I'm on the right track. Shirl


----------



## simoncas (Oct 14, 2011)

I wear mine in the office - with lots of typing and air conditioning - my hands get cold. I find the mitts helpful.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

gramm27 said:


> Great idea. I will try a pair for myself. I have also seen patterns for the mittens that have part of the fingers covered and then also a flap that goes over the fingers to close up the mitten. That sort of looks difficult though.


I don't like the flap mittens that much. I made a pair last year for practice but I did not use the best yarn, although pretty. They were too flopsy. You need a good, strong, maybe wool yarn for them. Also, the flap does ot close tightly. I think I would like wristwarmers or short finger gloves or no finger gloves better. They're cute and in style! :-D


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

I use them while on my computer in the winter. They do keep my hands warm enough that my fingers don't get cold, but my fingers are still free for keyboard & mouse use. I also have used them when knitting somewhere cold. Our heater turns down automatically around 10:00 pm when most of the family is in bed. That is when I am winding down from the day and they are great for then.


karen27 said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > For me they are useless. If my fingers are freezing then my whole hands are cold. If I can do without coverage on my fingers then I don't need it on the meaty part of my hands, either.
> ...


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Larraine11 said:


> The fingerless gloves are a real hot item with the young people who never go anywhere without their phone or ipod in their hands. I'm making sets with matching hats for all my grandchildren for Christmas. I showed one set to one of my granddaughters and she thought they were just the coolest thing, so I think I'm on the right track. Shirl


What pattern did you use! Am interested.

Thank you.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

my nephew liked his for early morning band practice -- made them in his school colors so there was no issue.


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

I am doing the montgomery scarf and fingerless mitts for my grandaughter for Christmas and I am going to incorporate the design on a hat to match. I tried one on and am going to make a pair for myself. I have noticed that all the young people are always pulling and wearing their sleeves over their hands when it is cold but using their fingers for texting so I can see where they would love them. I have a feeling they are going to be a hit with my grandaughter,who is 23, also.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Lovinknittin said:


> Larraine11 said:
> 
> 
> > The fingerless gloves are a real hot item with the young people who never go anywhere without their phone or ipod in their hands. I'm making sets with matching hats for all my grandchildren for Christmas. I showed one set to one of my granddaughters and she thought they were just the coolest thing, so I think I'm on the right track. Shirl
> ...


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> I'm pretty much with the fingerless mitts/gloves are worthless camp. I have a real problem with cold hands and colder fingers. I've used mittens, gloves or glove/mitten combos where you have fingers to the first joint in your finger and a mitten part that can fold back and expose your fingers when needed. My fingers get cold in them even when I have the mitten part folded closed over my fingers. Unless mittens are doubled and closely knit, they don't do anythng for my hands. The most useful for me are leather gloves lined with warm stuff. That or mittened/gloved hands in my coat pockets. Walking the dog is a bear and trying to cram the handle part of a leash into my pocket as best as possible so I can keep my hands warm is a challenge. Fingerless mitts are a nice decoration but to keep anything warm, I think they're pretty useless. If anything, I'd wear them under another glove or mitten so I'd have some hand protection when I have to slip off the outer layer to use my fingers. I have one pair of mittens that are only slightly less than useless because the wind goes right through them. I keep them because they were a gift that I appreciated but can't really use them because they just don't offer any warmth.


This could simply be a poor circulation problem in your hands. A lot of people love these for their warmth. More so, apparently, than those who don't, at least judging by this thread. Some people just have cold hands. You might be one of them. My nephew is like that, too.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I have sold 4 pr. at work the girls love them and say they are warm.


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

I also wear them when driving. Yes, we have heaters, but it usually takes my car about 10 minutes to warm up and the steering wheel is also cold.


evesch said:


> laceandbits said:
> 
> 
> > Some of you have commented about wearing them in the car. Don't you have heaters in your cars in the US?
> ...


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

After I knit up all the projects I'm making to write patterns for, I'm going to update my mitts pattern by knitting and adding to the pattern a short mitten to go over it. The mitten will have a loop to use to fasten it to one of your coat buttons to prevent loss when you're not wearing it. 

That way, you can wear the combination of mitts and mitten for double warmth outside, and can pull off the mitten to count change for the bus or use your touch cell phone, etc, and then still add the mitten for extra warmth when you don't need the extra dexterity.

Projects before that include: a simple mobius set of neckwarmer, scarf, hat and mitts; a cabled, reversable mobius set like the first; a game set of scarf, hat and mittens; and a stigmatta mittens with matching crown-of-thorns hat.


----------



## Larraine11 (Apr 1, 2011)

The first ones I did I got through Ravelry. They were called 'Treads' by Victoria Anne Baker. They're the best ones I found. They have half fingers. The second ones I made were from Knit Picks, called Queen of Diamonds Gloves. For the guys I used a pattern from Knitting daily.com, called Nicholas's Fingerless Gloves. It's not necessary to put in all the fancy stitching. You could do it in plain stocking or a centre cable. They also have half fingers. I did do one girls with no fingers at all. They tend to be a looser fit but if you shy away from fingers (they are a little fidgety) then there's a simple one on www.tricksyknitter.com called Montgomery Fingerless mitts. These are all free patterns for downloading but are still copywritten so I can't send you the actual patterns but I'm sure you will find them with no trouble. Here are a couple of pics to guide you. I give 4 stars to the Tread pattern.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

the people I gave them too thought they were worth it - me, not so much lol


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

They are a big thing with the high school girls right now. And also the headbands with flowers! They can't seem to get enough of them.


----------



## Larraine11 (Apr 1, 2011)

Lovinknittin: Never sent pics before - obviously. Guess the pics did not go through. Sorry about that Lovinknittin.

Shirl


----------



## Cudley Gran (Oct 20, 2011)

I have just knitted a pair each for my grand daughters and they love them. I have a bought pair, (suffer from Arthritus in my hands) and find they are fine for keeping my sore hands warm. Girls were always taking them to wear so now they have there own.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

gramm27 said:


> I've run across several lovely patterns for fingerless mitts. I've never worn this type of mitten and was wondering if they keep the hands warm enough with the fingers exposed to the cold. I'm wondering if they are worth the touble?


I wear them for target practice- cant squeeze the trigger with gloves on and the indoor ranges are not heated.
But otherwise- if I need something to keep hands warm then I especially need to keep fingers warm.


----------



## Quilter Girl (Apr 23, 2011)

Just finishing my very first one! Very easy to do especially if you are comfortable with socks. I watched a bunch of youtube videos to be sure I understood the process, especially the thumb gusset. But it was very easy and fast! I've got the first one just about done and I just started yesterday and I work 10 hr days!
Go for it they are a blast! I'm going to make a bunch for family and friends!


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

I made a pair for my aunt last year for Christmas -she is 94-well my brother just made a visit with her and though she forgets a lot -she had her mitts on and told my brother-carol made these for me-I guess I will be making her a few pairs this Chrismas-I wear mine all the time and am going to make myself a pair that goes up to the elbow-nana-d


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

I like to wear the ones I made from elasticized sock yarn. They give a little support as well as warmth as they hug your hands. For a fast knit use worsted wt yarn and a simple rib pattern. I like to use them grocery shopping. In Wi. carts are left in the parking lots. They get really cold. The mitts keep hands warm and don't interfere with picking up supplies. And they don't get left behind as they don't have to be removed for most activities. Make them all the time. Kid call them txting, Ipod, Ipad and computer mitts. Go for it and don't forget to make yourself some as well.


----------



## Msj (Aug 2, 2011)

I wear mine at night. Helps with sore wrists. Sometes wear two pair, depends on the weather and barometer


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

They are good in many instances, particularly when driving, because knitted mittens and gloves are too slippery. And they let me use things like my Kindle or MP3 player. And of course, I look cool when wearing them. (Cause 55 year old grandmothers are not cool without them, you know.)

But for outside in the snow, scraping ice or playing, in -20 degrees, I need mittens - thick mittens!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree with you even here in Southern California.


BSH said:


> They are a big thing with the high school girls right now. And also the headbands with flowers! They can't seem to get enough of them.


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

karen27 said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > For me they are useless. If my fingers are freezing then my whole hands are cold. If I can do without coverage on my fingers then I don't need it on the meaty part of my hands, either.
> ...


I'm with you girls. These baffle me. I seldom even wear gloves as my fingers are cold in them. Mittens are the only thing that keep my hands warm.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

gramm27 said:


> I've run across several lovely patterns for fingerless mitts. I've never worn this type of mitten and was wondering if they keep the hands warm enough with the fingers exposed to the cold. I'm wondering if they are worth the touble?


I made a matching pair to go with legwarmers. I used JoAnn's Sensation Angel Hair Stripes. They are actually warmer than gloves. I work high school football games selling tickets one night than person that takes tickets forgot her gloves sol I loaned her my fingerless mitts (or wrist warmers as I call them). She said they were warmer than her favorite thinsolate gloves and so soft.
Sandy


----------



## Purlie Girl (May 5, 2011)

I love the pair of fingerless gloves that I made to wear at home last winter. (I keep the thermostat low in winter to save on my heating bills.) My fingerless gloves allow me to keep my hands warm when I knit and do chores around the house on cold weather days. 

I made the cuffs of my fingerless gloves long enough to tuck under long sleeves to keep out drafts. 

Purlie Girl


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

I really want to knit a pair for myself, and some for christmas, and some to sell at our bazaar booth. perhaps they will sell well .


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am sure they will.


glacy1 said:


> I really want to knit a pair for myself, and some for christmas, and some to sell at our bazaar booth. perhaps they will sell well .


----------



## Sharney (Oct 2, 2011)

Gram, I made "glomets" (fingerless gloves with a flap that folds over) for the the troops, and they are not hard at all. It is like making a mitten up the the hand ribbing then you pu a certain number of stitches across the back of the hand and put them on a holder. Continue through the ribbing, bind off, and then pu the flap stitches and finish the rest. I made a pair for myself and they are really convenient and work just as well as full-hand gloves or mittens.


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

Those are what i like. But mine are open fingertips and the pull over. I need those for photography during fall.


----------



## Schubie76 (May 15, 2011)

Definitely! This time of year our school has not yet turned on the boilers so some days are chilly. I work in the office at a computer so the fingerless gloves are a godsend. My daughter also used them when she was in pep band at school for football games. She would put a larger pair of mittens over her gloves when she wasn't playing music.


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

Last year I knit a pair for my sister in Colo. Once they arrived, my BIL tried them on and asked if I would knit him a pair because he reads in bed at night and his hands would freeze even with the heat on. I made his out of Alpaca worsted and made them extra long on the arms, he loves them as does my sister since she can latch hook, read and sew with them on. I have to make a pair for me now since my hands freeze when I a knitting in bed, I like to sleep in a cool room but it is not comfortable for knitting.


----------



## ceecee (Mar 13, 2011)

laceandbits said:


> Some of you have commented about wearing them in the car. Don't you have heaters in your cars in the US?
> 
> It's the one time I know I will have warm hands, heater on high, aimed right at my fingers, however cold it is outside.
> 
> And yes, I do know that we don't have the loooong cold winters that you do (my sister lives in Ottawa so I do understand what it's like there) but we still have a fair few days with temperatures at minus 5 or 10C.


A tad insulting, don't you think?
Of course we have heaters - mine doesn't kick in for at least ten minutes and those fingerless gloves feel mighty good in that period of time.


----------



## ceecee (Mar 13, 2011)

tybeecat said:


> I'm making them for everyone on my Christmas list. I think teenagers/young adults will love them because they can text and still have their hands covered. I hope they are a hit. There are tons of free patterns available.


I'm doing so, too. Fun to knit, aren't they?


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Reply to lacenbits re "don't we have car heaters". Actually, we do have some brain cells running even when it is cold. Some of us have arthritic hands. It is when we get into the car and touch that wheel that pain and stiffness can literally paralyze our hands. Thus the fingerless gloves are a Blessing! Also, for those not physically challenged, if one is bundled for the out doors one doesn't always like to turn the heater on. Again, even with the heater, the car is not immediately warm.


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Reply to lacenbits re "don't we have car heaters". Actually, we do have some brain cells running even when it is cold. Some of us have arthritic hands. It is when we get into the car and touch that wheel that pain and stiffness can literally paralyze our hands. Thus the fingerless gloves are a Blessing! Also, for those not physically challenged, if one is bundled for the out doors one doesn't always like to turn the heater on. Again, even with the heater, the car is not immediately warm.


Amen! I have the luxury of parking my car in our insulated garage, but if I have to drive my husband's car on a frosty morning, the steering wheel is too cold to touch....for the entire time it takes to get to the store, regardless of how high the heater is set.

I don't know why people have to be so nasty. If you don't like fingerless gloves, don't knit them & don't wear them! There's no one forcing you. They are fun and easy to knit and, judging from personal experience and the multitude of responses here, most people would love to have a pair of their own.


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

I only drive 2 miles to work, but they are usually a cold two miles! Dittofor trips to the store, etc. Even on longer trips, my hands and fingers get cold before it warms up. I got a little plug-in heater - and fingerless mitts let me grip the steering wheel, while keeping my hands warmer. Not perfect, but a reasonable compromise. I didn't really think they'd make much difference, but they do. They're "worth the bother."


----------



## 8435 (Feb 24, 2011)

me to Sew! whats the point?


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow! Let's give others the benefit of the doubt! When I read that remark about us having heaters in our cars in cold climates, I read it as "tongue-in-cheek" humor. I actually chuckled! I also live in a cold climate. In the winter, Idaho is pretty frosty! It is difficult to see the humor in someones face in the written word, rather than talking face to face. Let's not "assume" someone is being nasty unless we are sure! I guess what is humor to one can be an insult to someone else, although I am one who sees humor in everything around me. Life is too short to be crabby! 
I have a coffee mug that says "Knitting is my Prozac". Let's do more knitting so we don't NEED that Prozac! :thumbup:


----------



## Txlvs2knit (Aug 12, 2011)

What do you call the gloves that are fingerless, but they have a flap that goes over the top of the fingers so if you want to get your fingers out you can. It is almost like a mitten with no thumb. I play golf and I have made one out of polar fleece, but not seen a pattern for knitting one. If it had a name i might be able to do a better google search. Thanks for help.


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

Txlvs2knit said:


> What do you call the gloves that are fingerless, but they have a flap that goes over the top of the fingers so if you want to get your fingers out you can. It is almost like a mitten with no thumb. I play golf and I have made one out of polar fleece, but not seen a pattern for knitting one. If it had a name i might be able to do a better google search. Thanks for help.


I've seen them referred to as "glomets", but don't know that that is the official word for what you are trying to make. I bet you could just post a request for a pattern here on KP & you'd get lots of wonderful pattern links!


----------



## KnittingLinda (May 7, 2011)

Txlvs2knit said:


> What do you call the gloves that are fingerless, but they have a flap that goes over the top of the fingers so if you want to get your fingers out you can. It is almost like a mitten with no thumb. I play golf and I have made one out of polar fleece, but not seen a pattern for knitting one. If it had a name i might be able to do a better google search. Thanks for help.


I'm planning to knit some of these as Christmas gifts this year. There are lots of patterns on Ravelry. I searched for convertible gloves there, and also googled "knit convertible glove patterns" and found several.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

gramm27 said:


> I've run across several lovely patterns for fingerless mitts. I've never worn this type of mitten and was wondering if they keep the hands warm enough with the fingers exposed to the cold. I'm wondering if they are worth the touble?


If U want to wear them outside, may I suggest the kind with the flip-over top so your fingers aren't exposed allatime?
I love mine. I can use my hands as I need to and keep warm anyhow.


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

I went to Kohl's today and guess what I saw racks and racks of, fingerless mitts. Some were plain and some were more fancy and decorative. And they had the ones also with the piece that flips down over the fingers as a mitt. They are the in thing now.


----------



## Txlvs2knit (Aug 12, 2011)

Y'all are amazing with your speedy replies. Thanks so much. I am going to search right now for patterns. I am starting to knit again after years of not knitting, and this board is giving me all kinds of new ideas. Although our weather here in Texas isn't really "cold" there are days when gloves feel good.


----------



## Sharney (Oct 2, 2011)

Txlvs2knit said:


> What do you call the gloves that are fingerless, but they have a flap that goes over the top of the fingers so if you want to get your fingers out you can. It is almost like a mitten with no thumb. I play golf and I have made one out of polar fleece, but not seen a pattern for knitting one. If it had a name i might be able to do a better google search. Thanks for help.


When I made garments for the troops, I made "glomits" which are fingerless gloves with a flap that goes over the fingers; hence, gloves and mitts--glomits. I guess the troops really like them for the same reason we do: they give good coverage for warmth, but leave the fingers and thumb free for operative duty.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Sharney said:


> Txlvs2knit said:
> 
> 
> > What do you call the gloves that are fingerless, but they have a flap that goes over the top of the fingers so if you want to get your fingers out you can. It is almost like a mitten with no thumb. I play golf and I have made one out of polar fleece, but not seen a pattern for knitting one. If it had a name i might be able to do a better google search. Thanks for help.
> ...


I've also seen them called "glittens."


----------



## Lassie (Jan 26, 2011)

First, to those offended by the remark about whether you have heat in your car, lighten up. In written communications, especially off-the-cuff remarks like in KP, it's easy to misread tone. Assume the best, and ignore the rest! And as a recent convert to the fingerless glove cult, I have to say that my son in Afghanistan specifically asked for them! The seconds needed to take off gloves/mittens can be critical. Of course, you can always just deal with the cold hands! But he's trying to avoid that! And the temperatures can drop pretty low there!


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> I have a coffee mug that says "Knitting is my Prozac". Let's do more knitting so we don't NEED that Prozac! :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## cablenut (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm with you! I tried my own versions, and have found that they're the perfect answer for Reynaud's syndrome discomfort. It doesn't have to be all that cold out for this use.
Once it's cold enough for Thinsulate or other gloves, I'll switch. But meanwhile I'm not the only one who loves them. My musician daughter appreciates them for outdoor performances. Hers are special order, though.
Much more acceptable than mittens, among the younger crowd, these babies work IN school or out. Since you don't have to take them off to write, or eat, they tend to get worn more. Loved lots.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

just got mine out of cupboard.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I made a pair of fingerless gloves for my sone and he loves them whenever he is playing golf in the mountains.


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

mavisb said:


> I made a pair of fingerless gloves for my sone and he loves them whenever he is playing golf in the mountains.


I uploaded a basic pattern that was free from KnitPicks. Try these.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I love them. I hated wearing gloves so my hands were pretty cold, but made a pair of these and wear them all of the time. They keep my hands warm but don't have the fingers that get in my way. Of course, living in the south we don't see the weather some of you do, but still love them!


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Same here, we're in a cold climate. I wear mine over the thin gloves sometimes. They're great for keeping your hands warm inside the house while you're surfing the web. They're also great for a little extra warmth under your regular gloves and mittens when the temps get down to 20 below zero.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I went to my LYS and purchased enough yarn for about 20 pairs! I've made quite a few already and I hope to keep other people's wrists and hands warm this Christmas season.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

laceandbits said:


> Some of you have commented about wearing them in the car. Don't you have heaters in your cars in the US?
> 
> It's the one time I know I will have warm hands, heater on high, aimed right at my fingers, however cold it is outside.
> 
> And yes, I do know that we don't have the loooong cold winters that you do (my sister lives in Ottawa so I do understand what it's like there) but we still have a fair few days with temperatures at minus 5 or 10C.


Even with the heat on, it's still cold in the car when the temps get down. This would be -40 to -33 Celsius, if my conversion math is correct. In January, our temps get to -30 Farenheit for a month straight at least. This is the temp at which sidewalk salt won't melt ice and any exposed skin is frozen after a few minutes. At the meat packing places, outdoor workers literally walk into big meat lockers (set at -10F) to warm up.


----------



## koalatytyme (Jul 3, 2011)

I live in WI and worked at a Wal-Mart for awhile. The greeters have it quite cold with working near the doors in the winter. I've made a few pair and handed them out to the employees that were regular People Greeters. That way they could still use their fingers for parts of their jobs. They were all pleased with them.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

koalatytyme said:


> I live in WI and worked at a Wal-Mart for awhile. The greeters have it quite cold with working near the doors in the winter. I've made a few pair and handed them out to the employees that were regular People Greeters. That way they could still use their fingers for parts of their jobs. They were all pleased with them.


How kind of you! I'm sure they were pleased :thumbup:


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi- I wear them over the $5 stretchy, tiny gloves so I have 2 layers. Sometimes when it's warmer, I wear them alone if I need to get change out or my metro card out and have to cover my fingers because I wear rings.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for the patterns I think the purple gloves are great and I love the pattern also of the hat as well, I will certainly be knitting these.


----------

